# Hand Engraved Ron Brese Complete!



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is the latest project out of the Southern Custom Engraving shop. I hope some hand tool guys appreciate it. This is a Ron Brese in stainless steel. My client really let me run with this one. The Badger and Isotria were at his request. It was a bear to cut in the tough steel but worth every bit of pain! I really understood that old engravers saying, "I'm a tool sharpener that does a little engraving on the side". Now to a nice bronze Lie Nielsen or something.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful work. It's a show piece for sure.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunning. Beautiful work.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

That is insane! top notch work!


----------

